# 1938 Shelby Speedline airflow



## doctor (Apr 18, 2011)

HEY GUYS, my 38 shelby is now on EBAY..
.http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=110676538224


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 18, 2011)

Alright,  Do you mind disclosing your reserve?
Before I shake some things loose to make a run at this, I would like to know if your minimum selling price is reasonable please.
Chris


----------



## slick (Apr 18, 2011)

There's going to be a big battle over this 1. Wish I had the extra dough. Good luck with your sale!


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Why would he tell the reserve? That does not make any sense! Lets list a bike on E bay and put a reserve then tell everyone what it is.....


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 18, 2011)

Sure, disclosing a reserve makes sense and I disclose a reserve in my listings (when I have a reserve) and some others do as well...what sense does it make to have as a secret poolboy1?
If it is high and a seller thinks that by having the reserve a mystery, that I or other potential buyers will bite on the line and with more than I can chew to get to it, wrong.
If it is low or appropriate, then it actually encourages more bidding and competition.
Whether it is known or not, the market determines the value at that given time regardless, case in point there was a 39 hawthorn zep that ended yesterday at 3400, but had a BIN at 4500...had the reserve been established at let's say 3850, do you think it would have gone unsold?  
Whatever the hidden reserve was, the seller would have stood a better chance in moving it by setting a realistic expectation that begins with one's own public valuation.
Chris


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 18, 2011)

I still disagree! It has nothing to with hiding anything!... What do you think his reserve is?


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh! The valuation is that it is a unrestored Airflow!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 18, 2011)

You can disagree with my point, but again, the buyer's market determines what something is worth regardless of the price tag a seller wants to put on it.

Out of respect, I don't want to get into the pros/cons with this unrestored bike as it translates to value (for me), but my bidding will do the talking on where I think the reserve should be at.

One point I forgot to mention is that by having a reserve auction, that in itself is a deterrent to some buyers (and I haven't had an auction with one since before I can remember) and a reserve does not shift the power to a seller as it merely will not sell at the wrong price.

It's one's prerogative to have one and to withhold it, but it's not rude in my opinion to ask... especially if financial accomodations are needing to be made to make acquisition possible.

Chris


----------



## doctor (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey guys, iI wasn't going to do this but ......the reserve on the shelby is $6400.00 and* all sales will be done through ebay*.
Also the auction says local pickup only  (not true ) , but I've never shipped a bike and ebay was confusing with there shipping BS so I just put pickup....I will workout the shipping or pickup after sale is done.


----------



## slick (Apr 18, 2011)

Well I was guessing 6k, I was close! I think you'll get it. Problem is Ann Arbor is around the corner so people might be scared to bid and holding out for that? Unfortunately i'm not going to Ann Arbor. Your bike is definately a rare one though.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks for answering my question doctor....I'll have my popcorn ready for the finale.
I didn't want to be a spectator, but I appeciate knowing now versus making sacrifices to no avail.
Chris


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I personal offered what i thought the bike worth..... He does not know what it's worth! In the end it will end up if he gets his reserve to someone with more money then sense.... I guess if i was selling the bike i would want the most i could get for it too. But..... $6400.00 and it needs work! Thats expensive! I personally think the bidder in first was fishing for how much and he is like!.... Wow! This guy want's that much!...... I could be wrong! In the end after fee's.... I bet he will end up with what i offered him!... Maybe a hair more!  Good luck DOC!.... Are you a Doctor?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 19, 2011)

It's a cool bike, but wow, that much? hmmmmm


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Maybe seven or eight years ago but in todays economy I'm just not seeing it either. I bought mine last year for quite a bit less than that but there may be someone out there willing to pay the price. v/r Shawn


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 20, 2011)

For all those who know me I'm a "Schwinn guy" but from what I understand there are very few of these in original paint left and from what I understand his reserve is right on the money and yes in todays economy.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 20, 2011)

When you first anwered my question regarding the reserve, I knew at that moment I would never own this bike...it would be irresponsible of me to put my interests above my family's to get to your number, but also that you may draw some criticism.
It is your bike to ask what you want out of it and I apologize if you take some shots...however, your asking price would ultimately be uncovered in the process.
I also thought your value was steep and based on comments from from CABE'ers not having "skin" in the game and from many years ago when the economy was different.
It looks like you may get your money (or close to it) which surprises me, however, this is the kind of bike where rationale takes a backseat if the money is there.
Chris


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 20, 2011)

This bike is very rare and just a ok original... I have seen better... Like the one i think Walt got for $8000.... Now that was a nice original deluxe with speedo 2 speed ribbed fenders. This bike to most Shelby guys is a $4000-$5000 ish range. Prices are down not up! I bet he will not get the reserve...  Don't get me wrong i want him to get a lot of money for the bike! It makes all mine worth more!


----------



## slick (Apr 20, 2011)

How do you put a price on original paint from 73 years ago? I guess you have to take a poll of how many are left in this state of untouched, unhacked, no parts swapped, completely original. Not very many i'm sure. It's bad enough that it's a rare bike to boot. Look at the rusty Arrow that sold for $700 a month ago. The fenders were wrong, no chainguard, no rack, and the bottom was falling out of the tank. Most of us including myself have swapped parts to "upgrade" the bike to a deluxe model instead of a base model cheap bike. So I rest my case. Good luck to you "Doctor" and your sale.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 20, 2011)

Unless you are checking your bank account or progressing toward a point of sale, we could debate all day and all week long and our opinions mean no more than what my housekeeper would assess...that being said, I would pay up to 4K, but that's based on my circumstances, originality/condition, and previous sales.
It will end up at a value resulting from someone than has skin in the game as I mentioned, uniquely no more, no less...and we'll just have to see.
If it does not meet reserve, if I were the seller, I would sell it between where it is now and ending... and pop some corks!
Chris


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 20, 2011)

I did not see Walt's, but I don't necessarily think you can take an rare bike in exceptional condition and use it as a baseline, determining a percentage value of a lesser offering.
An exceptional bike's value is exponential.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 20, 2011)

This is a great bike that I would absolutely covet if in my collection.
I just wanted to make a point as folks tend to look on the far right hand side of M/NM condition of Goldmine or whatever, extrapolating from top condition, but there's a lot more to it and it's only worth what someone's going to actually pay.
I have said enough and I look forward to seeing what it will bring, opinions aside.
Chris


----------



## slick (Apr 20, 2011)

How about the guys with the clean original paint speedlines post pictures so we can do a survey of how many are out there? I'm guessing about 2 dozen maybe? I've searched all over the internet and only came across pictures of 3 Speedlines with original paint including this one. I'm not counting no-noses and Hiawatha Arrows are a different story.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 20, 2011)

Chris,
An interesting question I would like to know myself, but I could walk into any thrift store right now and come up with hundreds of rare items unlike anything else...rareity isn't everything, but a factor granted.
The 39 Hawthorn Zep went undervalue on ebay, the Elgin 4-star at Copake went undervalue, the Elgin Robin rests on it's 5,000 perch for how long now, the custom cowboy bike (okay bad example), on and on...?


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 20, 2011)

slick said:


> How do you put a price on original paint from 73 years ago? I guess you have to take a poll of how many are left in this state of untouched, unhacked, no parts swapped, completely original. Not very many i'm sure. It's bad enough that it's a rare bike to boot. Look at the rusty Arrow that sold for $700 a month ago. The fenders were wrong, no chainguard, no rack, and the bottom was falling out of the tank. Most of us including myself have swapped parts to "upgrade" the bike to a deluxe model instead of a base model cheap bike. So I rest my case. Good luck to you "Doctor" and your sale.




So let me get this straight... Now you're comparing a rust bucket of s**t for $700..... What case have you rested?..... Is there a case?


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 20, 2011)

markivpedalpusher said:


> LOL this is starting to be a very funny thread.  The bike is very rare and original. IF someone is willing to step up to the plate they will own it. $5,000-$6,500 is not comparing it to the top of the line airflow.




Ah!.......... I think that was said from the beginning!!!!!


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 20, 2011)

markivpedalpusher said:


> poolboy I didn't realize there were "reply with quote" rules. Thanks for letting me know. If a value of 5-6.5 had already been established in the thread so be it. I hadn't read the whole thread. I read a few of the posts before my first post. On a separate note I don't think it's anyone's business who has and does not have money. I'm just sayen not a good practice to be anouncing this. If I offended you I apologize!




This is getting stupid!.... My point was that you did not put the complete quote! You're comparing a deluxe Airflow with everything on it! To a good standard Shelby! The value is what someone will pay for it! Me personally LIKE I SAID IN MY OPINION! THE BIKE IS A $4-5K BIKE. Maybe $5.5....... About MONEY!.... It's not chump change to buy a rare original shelby Airflow with everything on it! I was not talking about bank accounts! Am i going to get mad if someone says i have some money because i have something nice.... REALLY! Late 30's Shelby Airflow bicycles have been a passion of mine for many years. I have a restored No-Nose almost done now... Four Big tank Airflow and One Hiawatha Arrow so it's not like i do not know nothing about Shelby Airflow bicycles or about what thing's cost or a really good estimate..... I hope to ride with you guys soon....


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 20, 2011)

If I gave you the impression I was comparing the bike for sale with Walt's bike then I did not communicate correctly. I know they are not apples for apples. The white flag is out I'm calling a truce on this one. It's all good...Again if I offended I apologize.


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 20, 2011)

It's all good!


----------



## slick (Apr 20, 2011)

I own 2 airflows and an arrow also. All of which I acquired in the last 3 weeks. I love these bikes is all i'm saying. Hopefully a CABE guy gets it and doesn't restore it.


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 21, 2011)

slick said:


> I own 2 airflows and an arrow also. All of which I acquired in the last 3 weeks. I love these bikes is all i'm saying. Hopefully a CABE guy gets it and doesn't restore it.




Really.... You found a Arrow and two Airflow complete real deal tank bikes = Metal. Wow! Good for you! Lets see some pictures.... Are you the one that bought that rusted arrow?


----------



## Larmo63 (Apr 21, 2011)

Should I just ask Trudy to buy it for me??  : )


----------



## slick (Apr 21, 2011)

poolboy1 said:


> Really.... You found a Arrow and two Airflow complete real deal tank bikes = Metal. Wow! Good for you! Lets see some pictures.... Are you the one that bought that rusted arrow?



 No I didn't buy the rust bucket arrow. I tried but when it went over $350 I gave up. I ended up buying the Airflow from the Seattle swap with a steel no-nose tank and a glass airflow tank. The 2nd Airflow I bought came from a gentleman in southern California. The bike is fully restored and was in a museum some time ago. And the Arrow I bought has a glass tank also. Ya they are fake tanks but I honestly don't care. The rest of the bikes have all correct parts so unless someone taps on my tank (which they better show some respect and DON"T TOUCH if they know what's good for them) they won't know. It goes back to the value of the Speedline on ebay or mine. His is over double what I payed for each of mine so i'm ok with that.


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 21, 2011)

You scored on the No-nose! The No-nose and the Arrow Bicycles are rarer then the big Tank Airflow bicycles. The one from the museum is metal? Please post pictures i would love to see them. We should start a Airflow registry. Do you live in So-cal?


----------



## slick (Apr 22, 2011)

No I live in Modesto. I havn't picked up the museum bike yet. It's waiting for me when i go to Walt's swap down there so I can grab it at the same time. The museum bike doesn't have a tank right now because the museum it was in decided to keep it for their Shelby display. Supposedly the museum was in Michigan, so if anyone knows where a red Airflow tank sitting in a display case is let me know please. They kept the Lbdell seat off the bike too. My bike is red with black spears. It's matching brother is in the same museum that's painted black with red spears. 

I don't have pictures of the others yet because my camera screen broke so i can't see a damn thing when I take a picture. 

I do think we should start a Airflow/arrow registry. That way we all know how many still exist. We could have 2 categories, 1 for steel tanks and 1 for glass. Most guys probably won't want to admit their tank is glass though.


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 22, 2011)

When is Walt's swap? I will go that is close to me.


----------



## artracing (Apr 23, 2011)

poolboy1 said:


> I personal offered what i thought the bike worth..... He does not know what it's worth! In the end it will end up if he gets his reserve to someone with more money then sense.... I guess if i was selling the bike i would want the most i could get for it too. But..... $6400.00 and it needs work! Thats expensive! I personally think the bidder in first was fishing for how much and he is like!.... Wow! This guy want's that much!...... I could be wrong! In the end after fee's.... I bet he will end up with what i offered him!... Maybe a hair more!  Good luck DOC!.... Are you a Doctor?




The bike is worth what a person is willing pay to have it in his collection. While you guys dicker over the price, someone will step up, buy it for whatever it takes and now he has it in his collection and you don't. There is no argument this is a extremely rare piece that only comes around a few times in a life time. If you are a true collector and love these bikes then the price is what you can afford to pay. If money is not an object, then pay whatever it takes and you got one hell of a bike to look at in your collection and the bragging rights. 
Even the bragging rights have value. What bragging rights? This bike is a one owner bike. Are you kidding me? One owner? Doc has the original photo of the owner on the bike?  Are you kidding me?  The bike was passed from the owner when he passed to his daughter, who now owns it. Never left the family.

Think about it.

I personally think when it gets within a few minutes of the final bell it will be war.
I don't think a bike will come around like this, if ever, for a very long time.
So, guys, get your check book out. It is one of two things, you will own it or you
will never own it or see it again.

Good luck to the buyer. 

R


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 23, 2011)

Very well said


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Again! Winning! What are you Charlie Sheen! Everything you said has been said and thought of!....... The person that has more money then sense will buy this bike for over $6400.00---THIS IS JUST MY OPINION AND SOME OTHERS HAVE CHIMED IN AND AGREED! Over the years i have seen many original Airflows nicer then this one!---Way nicer! This still is a rare bike... Just everyone i talked to that does not want to get sucked up in this drama agrees if you want to give the extra money--GO FOR IT! That does not mean its worth it!...Other then the person that is willing to step up to the plate. It has always been that way.... To me his reserve is high!... I am out of that price range! With me it's not the money it's the price. I would love to have that bike sitting next to my collection of Airflows. I personally do not need to have something that people are impressed with because i have spent money on it.


----------



## doctor (Apr 23, 2011)

poolboy1 said:


> Again! Winning! What are you Charlie Sheen! Everything you said has been said and thought of!....... The person that has more money then sense will buy this bike for over $6400.00---THIS IS JUST MY OPINION AND SOME OTHERS HAVE CHIMED IN AND AGREED! Over the years i have seen many original Airflows nicer then this one!---Way nicer! This still is a rare bike... Just everyone i talked to that does not want to get sucked up in this drama agrees if you want to give the extra money--GO FOR IT! That does not mean its worth it!...Other then the person that is willing to step up to the plate. It has always been that way.... To me his reserve is high!... I am out of that price range! With me it's not the money it's the price. I would love to have that bike sitting next to my collection of Airflows. I personally do not need to have something that people are impressed with because i have spent money on it.



POOLBOY,. if you can't run with the big dogs than sit on the porch...you made an offer...i declined....you said thats your final offer,, I said ok...you offered again I said no....now because you are not going to buy it,  because you can't buy at your price and it won't be yours ,you are doing your best to downgrade everything about this bike the price  and whatever else. had you gotten this great shelby at your price you would have been bragging and parading it all over.. just as you brag about your other shelby's.   if you don't want it at the posted price , quit talking it down and quit whinning  cause you can't .*get off my bike *.either bid or don't bid !!!!!!! WAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## slick (Apr 23, 2011)

If I didn't just buy the 2 Airflows I just bought I would be all over your bike. I would rather have an original paint bike than 2 restored ones. I just have the worst of luck timing wise. I asked for 1, and it turned up for sale, then a week later the other popped up for sale, then yours goes up on ebay a few weeks later? NO FAIR!!! I can't have it all!  Good luck on the sale.


----------



## doctor (Apr 23, 2011)

slick said:


> If I didn't just buy the 2 Airflows I just bought I would be all over your bike. I would rather have an original paint bike than 2 restored ones. I just have the worst of luck timing wise. I asked for 1, and it turned up for sale, then a week later the other popped up for sale, then yours goes up on ebay a few weeks later? NO FAIR!!! I can't have it all!  Good luck on the sale.




THANKS SLICK, for the well wishing, instead of whinning like some people...DOC


----------



## doctor (Apr 23, 2011)

slick said:


> If I didn't just buy the 2 Airflows I just bought I would be all over your bike. I would rather have an original paint bike than 2 restored ones. I just have the worst of luck timing wise. I asked for 1, and it turned up for sale, then a week later the other popped up for sale, then yours goes up on ebay a few weeks later? NO FAIR!!! I can't have it all!  Good luck on the sale.




Thanks slick..for the well wishing ....instead of WHINNING you didn't get it , like some others......DOC


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 23, 2011)

doctor said:


> THANKS SLICK, for the well wishing, instead of whining like some people...DOC




There is not a whining word coming from my finger's.... This has been a discussion in this forum about this bike in which i have stated my opinion. Some agree and some disagree. that's it!

Again i wish you the best of luck selling your bike! If like you say the BIG boy's purchase it.... Good for you! I have been wrong before! I don't see you getting the reserve! JUST MY OPINION!


----------



## doctor (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey guys check out the pic that was put up by my brother in another thread , this is my father-in-laws mother on HIS bike when he got it as a kid in 1938. go half way down the page to SEPT 1938 photo.
.


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 23, 2011)

Like i was saying before someone thought they could have my comments deleted! You are the joke here in my eyes! You told me everyone on here was a low baller! That you where only offered at the most $2500.... I told you i could offer you more then that!.... $4500 Then you told me i was very close... Like $500 off!.... $5000 Then next thing i know you said you where offered $6500.00--SO YOU SAID! Then i told you i was not interested in the bike for that price and you should sell it and good luck! I am not downgrading the bicycle nor am i bragging about my other Shelby bicycles! At one point you even thanked me for giving you some information on the bike! Do me a favor and quit making me look like i'm hounding you on this bike! BECAUSE I'M NOT! I'm talking about this bike and making comments of my opinion about the price on this bike and now you! 

I wish you luck in the sale of you bike! I hope you get the most that bike will bring you! It will bring the value of Shelby Airflows up! I still think that you wont get the reserve and you're a A__ H___!
How was that site monitor? FYI... Everything must be even not one sided! Please show some respect for both comments! If your going to delete one comment you should delete the one that made me react!...... Just saying!


----------



## doctor (Apr 23, 2011)

poolboy1 said:


> Like i was saying before someone thought they could have my comments deleted! You are the joke here in my eyes! You told me everyone on here was a low baller! That you where only offered at the most $2500.... I told you i could offer you more then that!.... $4500 Then you told me i was very close... Like $500 off!.... $5000 Then next thing i know you said you where offered $6500.00--SO YOU SAID! Then i told you i was not interested in the bike for that price and you should sell it and good luck! I am not downgrading the bicycle nor am i bragging about my other Shelby bicycles! At one point you even thanked me for giving you some information on the bike! Do me a favor and quit making me look like i'm hounding you on this bike! BECAUSE I'M NOT! I'm talking about this bike and making comments of my opinion about the price on this bike and now you!
> 
> I wish you luck in the sale of you bike! I hope you get the most that bike will bring you! It will bring the value of Shelby Airflows up! I still think that you wont get the reserve and you're a A__ H___!
> How was that site monitor? FYI... Everything must be even not one sided! Please show some respect for both comments! If your going to delete one comment you should delete the one that made me react!...... Just saying!




I never asked to have any of your posts deleted ..Quit telling lies....I have not used any dirty language or called you any dirty names...I didn't say anything about low baller...and if the person who offered me 6500 wants to reveal himself thats up to him.He sent a PM in private...  you  tried to lowball...I also told you you were gettingcloser ....... if your not hounding then SHUT-UP...LIKE I SAID BID ,  DON'T BID ,  I DON'T GIVE A CARE...JUST SHUT-UP ALREADY !!!!!!!!!! FILTHY MOUTH.


----------



## doctor (Apr 23, 2011)

Sorry everybody, I would have never posted the reserve If I had known this is where it would have gone.. DOC


----------



## raidingclosets (Apr 23, 2011)

Can we vote to close this thread? As it seems any constructive discussion has ended.

No offense to anyone involved, it just seems our energies could be better spent discussing something else bike related.


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 23, 2011)

I will speak my mind as i please about you as i wish! At this point i think the truth hurts!..... Look at your reaction! I never said it was you that deleted my comments or hinted it was you! Everything i have said is the truth about my dealings with you! Again!. it has nothing to do with the bike you have for sale other then my comments about my opinion on what its worth! End of story! All i called you was a A__ H___! This is what i feel my my experience with you has been!  LOL!.... Shut UP!..... REALLY!


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 23, 2011)

doctor said:


> Sorry everybody, I would have never posted the reserve If I had known this is where it would have gone.. DOC




Ya! Save face right!..... I'm the one that has started all this!!  Just blame it on me to make yourself feel and look better! Your a grumpy old man! Sorry! Truth hurts!


----------



## poolboy1 (Apr 23, 2011)

raidingclosets said:


> Can we vote to close this thread? As it seems any constructive discussion has ended.
> 
> No offense to anyone involved, it just seems our energies could be better spent discussing something else bike related.




I put everything out in the open! I will bow out! I made my point! Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## sm2501 (Apr 23, 2011)

Ok, thread closed.


----------

